# Liquid spraying equipment



## plowin21532 (Sep 26, 2012)

Im thinking of getting into liquids. Should I buy or build my first sprayer? Any suggestions on brands of sprayers or sprayer features to shop for? Im located in western MD and I dont think I have any supplierd of brine close to me so I will probably have to make it. Should I start out with salt calcium, or mag? I am new to this site and I like all of the info i've read so far thanks in advance.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Check out some of my videos, it may help or give you some ideas:






http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=128523


----------



## KYsnow (Sep 22, 2012)

Are liquids only used as a pre treatment or do you use as a rock salt substitute on ice.


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

I use about 95% liquid and 5% bag salt, for both pre and post treatment. There is a ton of info on this site, just have to use the search button. here is a good site to find what you need: http://www.dultmeier.com/agricultural-spray-equipment.asp


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

Blog with good information on starting with liquids: www.highcountryis.blogspot.com
Should be helpful.:waving:


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

This is what we use.






metro-melt.com


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Metro Lawn 
What is the size of both your gas unit and electric unit? Im looking to get one of those.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

snowish10;1516239 said:


> Metro Lawn
> What is the size of both your gas unit and electric unit? Im looking to get one of those.


The electric comes in 275 and 550. The gas is 330, but is also offered with everything but the tank so you can hook it to any size you like.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok thanks Metro lawn, Whats the dimensions of the gas unit with the tank?


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

snowish10;1516444 said:


> Ok thanks Metro lawn, Whats the dimensions of the gas unit with the tank?


4x6 will fit in an extedend cab truck


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

How many acres can you cover post plowing with the 330 gallon unit? And what would be the price to fill with brine solution? Thanks


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Burkartsplow;1517396 said:


> How many acres can you cover post plowing with the 330 gallon unit? And what would be the price to fill with brine solution? Thanks


I can usually get around 7 acres and my cost to fill it is around $80


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

This liquid deicer i buy from russo in chicago is like a brown thick liquid, whats the different between that and brine, besides the price.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

snowish10;1517708 said:


> This liquid deicer i buy from russo in chicago is like a brown thick liquid, whats the different between that and brine, besides the price.


Not sure, would need to see the MSDS. Sounds like one of the beet juice products. Does it smell bad?


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

Sounds like beet juice. Does it smell like hell and sticky?


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

No it almost smells like molasse, lll see if I Can find out the name tommorrow.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I believe its liquid magic salt but ill double check.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Its an organic additive of some kind and is most likely beet or corn based. Has no real business being in a liquid thats applied directly to the ground IMO as its best characteristic is keeping salt from bounce off the roadways.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I found out its called liquid calcium, 39% liquid calcium, molasse, and a rust preventer. At russo this is $1.75 a gallon. 


Whats the difference between this liquid calcium and brine???


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

snowish10;1518508 said:


> I found out its called liquid calcium, 39% liquid calcium, molasse, and a rust preventer. At russo this is $1.75 a gallon.
> 
> Whats the difference between this liquid calcium and brine???


I have heard from multiple sources thar anything over 32% chloride is bad. Brine is a combination of chlorides that can be anywhere from 26-31% The molasse? in the other stuff or sugur of any sort is used as a rust preventer, but is not really needed.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Metro lawn, what things do you need to make brine?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

snowish10;1518508 said:


> I found out its called liquid calcium, 39% liquid calcium, molasse, and a rust preventer. At russo this is $1.75 a gallon.
> 
> Whats the difference between this liquid calcium and brine???


Its not 39% or it would be a semi solid, not a liquid.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Maybe the guy on the phone was wrong? Ive used the liquid ford 2 year and it seemed to work fine on my drive way, no burning grass or anything.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

snowish10;1518668 said:


> Maybe the guy on the phone was wrong? Ive used the liquid ford 2 year and it seemed to work fine on my drive way, no burning grass or anything.


Wrong or has no idea what hes talking about. 39% CC freezes at 55*F or 13C.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

snowish10;1518655 said:


> Metro lawn, what things do you need to make brine?


Why make it when you can get it for 18- 40 cents a gallen?


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

BigBoyPlowin;1518737 said:


> Why make it when you can get it for 18- 40 cents a gallen?


They are talking about making sodium chloride brine mixed with calcium chloride brine. It comes out to cheaper then $.18 per gallon depending on your location.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

What kind of places can i get this brine from? Salt supply locations?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Lynden-Jeff;1518720 said:


> Wrong or has no idea what hes talking about. 39% CC freezes at 55*F or 13C.


Always wanted to try 39-40% liquid calcium chloride. Seemed like way to much hassle to keep it warm though. I wanted to spray my sand pile and watch it crystallize at 60F. Even my calcium chloride supplier really wasn't interested in supplying it to me.

Forget to plug it in and come back in the morning to find a 275 gallon block of calcium chloride? LOL


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Kubota Idk if he just didn't know what he was talking about or it was the incorrect number, but whatever i have it does not freeze in even single digit numbers and it sprays fine with my pump spray i have for my drive way, i want to test it more before i get spray real sprayer for my truck.

Also kubota do you make sprayers that fit in less that a 6 ft bed and made out of metal instead of wood?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

snowish10;1518764 said:


> Kubota Idk if he just didn't know what he was talking about or it was the incorrect number, but whatever i have it does not freeze in even single digit numbers and it sprays fine with my pump spray i have for my drive way, i want to test it more before i get spray real sprayer for my truck.
> 
> Also kubota do you make sprayers that fit in less that a 6 ft bed and made out of metal instead of wood?


Can and do make steel skids for sprayers for pickups. Although I could never figure out why anyone would want one for a pickup truck sprayer? Adds more weight, scuffs, scrapes and gouges painted bed and steel box. If they were galvanized, stainless, or maybe aluminum would be nice but I don't think they are worth the extra $$$.

I think 4.5-5 feet is about as short as I can go.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

How long does the wood last. And in my truck my bed is 4 1/2 ft long because of my tool box but without its about 6 1/2 ish. Do you make sprayers 4 1/2 long, if not how much would a spray that fits 61/2 ft cost? With a gas engine and the sprayer bar that has the 5sprayer nozzles.

Like this one http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=101376 That you built.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

snowish10;1518655 said:


> Metro lawn, what things do you need to make brine?


We don't make it. We drill it from the ground just like water wells.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Never knew BRINE was such a confusing word. A mixture of salt((s)(chlorides)) and water. Used to preserve foods and/or enhance their taste. Also to make cheese. But can be used in refrigeration systems.
Brine is a leader in lacrosse equipment for men and women. Brine offers Field Hockey equipment and Soccer equipment including balls and gloves.
Brine also refers to naturally occurring salt water.
Brine is commonly produced during well completion operations, particularly after the hydraulic fracturing of a well.

:laughing:

But here Brine is used to de-ice or reduce freezing temperatures on roads.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Metro Lawn;1518911 said:


> We don't make it. We drill it from the ground just like water wells.


Are the brine wells drilled different than a water well? It would be a nasty surprise for those who wanted water and a disappointment for those looking for brine.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Brine wells are WAY deeper than water wells. From what I know (witch isn't much) lots of areas of Michigan have brine water under it.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*I like mine*

I like my SnowEx sprayer. Works very well and the hose reel for spraying walks or whatever is very convenient as well.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

Superior L & L;1519252 said:


> Brine wells are WAY deeper than water wells. From what I know (*witch* isn't much) lots of areas of Michigan have brine water under it.


*Which* is evident. Thumbs Up


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Wayne Volz;1519307 said:


> I like my SnowEx sprayer. Works very well and the hose reel for spraying walks or whatever is very convenient as well.


When is the last time you physically used it personally on a customer site Wayne?

Can you quit sucking up to snow ex. We realize they sponsored you somehow but enough.

I have snow ex spreaders and have not had any problems with them but man seeing this crap bugs me, it's obvious in the way your writing your messages, I assume others see it also.

Maybe it's just annoying me because you are always pushing your program trying to sell it to everyone that asks a pricing question.

Hmm, rant over.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

goel;1519332 said:


> When is the last time you physically used it personally on a customer site Wayne?
> 
> Can you quit sucking up to snow ex. We realize they sponsored you somehow but enough.
> 
> ...


Want to buy my cd? Take the guesswork out of your bidding process and increase your confidence in bidding jobs. :waving:


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

O no. Your going to the 24 hour ban your login, sit in the bad boys box with me for replying to my post. Bring the cd. We can watch it together, that or break it into pieces and have a sword fight with it.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Wayne Volz;1519307 said:


> I like my SnowEx sprayer. Works very well and the hose reel for spraying walks or whatever is very convenient as well.





goel;1519332 said:


> When is the last time you physically used it personally on a customer site Wayne?
> 
> Can you quit sucking up to snow ex. We realize they sponsored you somehow but enough.
> 
> ...


I could tell it was a plug because in reality those snowex sprays are underpowered garbage. For real world application rates they do not do anything other then dampen the ground.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

goel;1519342 said:


> O no. Your going to the 24 hour ban your login, sit in the bad boys box with me for replying to my post. Bring the cd. We can watch it together, that or break it into pieces and have a sword fight with it.


Yeah, I am going to take advise from a guy that lives in a state that almost never gets any snow. This idiot does seminars up here all the time and is an absolute fool and hasn't a clue about this market.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey Jim/ Kubota 

I admire your work on all of your sprayers... I know you didnt post your UTV sprayer in this thread but i Know I saw it on here one day... I was just wondering if you remembered what spray nozzles you used on that one. I would like to make one kinda like it.. 

Thanks & Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

BigBoyPlowin;1523091 said:


> Hey Jim/ Kubota
> 
> I admire your work on all of your sprayers... I know you didnt post your UTV sprayer in this thread but i Know I saw it on here one day... I was just wondering if you remembered what spray nozzles you used on that one. I would like to make one kinda like it..
> 
> Thanks & Keep up the good work!


http://www.dultmeier.com/products/0.811.1731.4217/3141 I used the red ones and a 7 gpm pump on one and a 5 gpm on the other. It only takes a 5 gpm though for the red ones.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Kubota 8540;1523141 said:


> http://www.dultmeier.com/products/0.811.1731.4217/3141 I used the red ones and a 7 gpm pump on one and a 5 gpm on the other. It only takes a 5 gpm though for the red ones.


Thanks!
:waving:


----------

